# Hit and run w/pax in vehicle



## Bud Dieselman (Dec 1, 2016)

Need some advice... was involved in a hit and run this morning. Sideswiped by a Subaru WRX on my driver front. No injuries. There is some minor damage, scratched bumper, wheel, and dented and scratched fender.

I did have a pax in the vehicle, who I dropped off shortly after the accident. Have called police and have to go to the station to file a report.

My question is, should I file claim through Uber? Geico is my current personal insurance and I received notice from them that I will NOT be able to renew my policy at the end of the month as they discovered my vehicle is used for Uber. I am currently shopping for other carriers.

Wondering if it’s even worth the hassle of dealing with insurance/Uber. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bud Dieselman said:


> Need some advice... was involved in a hit and run this morning. Sideswiped by a Subaru WRX on my driver front. There is some minor damage, scratched bumper, wheel, and dented and scratched fender.
> 
> I did have a pax in the vehicle, who I dropped off shortly after the accident. Have called police and have to go to the station to file a report.
> 
> ...


Did the pax tip you for not stopping for the accident ?


----------



## Bud Dieselman (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If you file a claim through Uber, there is a $1000 deductible. Your personal insurance deductible is likely less. If you're going to lose the policy with them, might as well go with gusto and file the claim with them anyway. What's the worst that could happen? They deny the claim?

Note that if you do file the claim, however, you can't say you used it for commercial purposes as this would almost instantly cause the claim to be denied.

Just out of curiosity, how did they know you used your car with Rideshare?


----------



## Bud Dieselman (Dec 1, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> If you file a claim through Uber, there is a $1000 deductible. Your personal insurance deductible is likely less. If you're going to lose the policy with them, might as well go with gusto and file the claim with them anyway. What's the worst that could happen? They deny the claim?
> 
> Note that if you do file the claim, however, you can't say you used it for commercial purposes as this would almost instantly cause the claim to be denied.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how did they know you used your car with Rideshare?


I was rear ended earlier this year, not on Uber app. They found out then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> If you file a claim through Uber, there is a $1000 deductible. Your personal insurance deductible is likely less. If you're going to lose the policy with them, might as well go with gusto and file the claim with them anyway. What's the worst that could happen? They deny the claim?
> 
> Note that if you do file the claim, however, you can't say you used it for commercial purposes as this would almost instantly cause the claim to be denied.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how did they know you used your car with Rideshare?


Uber SOLD them the information

# Side Hustle


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Bud Dieselman said:


> My question is, should I file claim through Uber? Geico is my current personal insurance and I received notice from them that I will NOT be able to renew my policy at the end of the month as they discovered my vehicle is used for Uber. I am currently shopping for other carriers.
> 
> Wondering if it's even worth the hassle of dealing with insurance/Uber. Thanks in advance.


1) If your passenger ever reports it to Uber and you do not, you are done as an Uber contractor.
2) If you report it to your personal insurance carrier you are liable for insurance fraud.
3) You have been playing Russian Roulette with your personal auto insurance and you have lost.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Geico already knows you operate as an Uber driver. They'll likely file a legal proceeding to view your phone records and will find out you were in tier 3 mode.
You should've signed on with an insurance agency who is ride share friendly _before _you started driving passengers.


----------



## Bud Dieselman (Dec 1, 2016)

Reported to uber. Figured it was best to CYA. Won’t be making claim through Geico as it won’t go anywhere. Will try going through JR.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Geico only charged me roughly $30 more a month for RSE, shame you didn't plan ahead.


----------

